# DD,PM and GH drivers, $50 amazon gift card for each platform, verified.



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I saw a post and took a shot. To my amazement, it was legit. I sent in screenshots (via email) of 2 weeks earnings and received a $50 amazon electronic gift card for each service. I do DD and PM, scheduled some time on GH for next week in hopes of picking up another $50. Amazon gifts already ordered with gift card. Survey was 5 questions, longest part was taking screen shots. There is not a referral link, and those are not allowed on here anyway. If you want info send me a pm and I will provide the email for the company. Took 2 days to post to my account after survey.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> I saw a post and took a shot. To my amazement, it was legit. Survey was 5 questions, longest part was taking screen shots. If you want info send me a pm and I will provide the email for the company.


Sounds like a scam to me. 
Tell us the "5 questions" that were asked.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Here are the questions, I found it easy and purchased a kids Echo dot thing and a new firestick 4k and phone mount for myself. Let me know if you have any other questions. I would not believe it either, so no problem with asking for proof. I thought I was spreading some Xmas cheer, but I am just as skeptical as all of you after been scrubed and gryfted so many times. Market research companies get paid to collect data from drivers, it is probably another food/rideshare company that wants to know how bad it is before trying to build a better mousetrap. My son has a discounted prime membership as a student, so they sent the gift cards to him electronically. Uber drivers can't afford Prime anything.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A RIDESHARE CHRISTMAS BONUS !


Meanwhile
Uber & Lyft are Arranging Holiday Rate Cuts !


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Wow, none of you guys need an extra $50-$150 for a survey. Your market is better than mine. This was the easiest $100 I have made all year, doing Grubhub for the next 3 days to earn the last $50 for $150 total, will help with my gift giving.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

I’m interested in this.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

This is legit, just got three $50 gift cards (mastercards) in the mail, took me about 20 minutes to do all three surveys (postmates, doordash, grubhub)


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

I haven’t received my email.


----------

